# Rainbowfish fry in no-tech pico tank.



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a no-tech 3/4g planted pico tank in my window. It's actually a hurricane vase, but serves the purpose nicely.
No heater, no circulation, no filter, no artificial light.
The only livestock I've added is a couple cherry shrimp. Now there's a little over a dozen of them.

Today I was staring off at the tank and noticed unusual movement.
There are 5, 2-3mm fry swimming about. They are free swimming with no eggs sacks so hatched 2-4 days ago at least. Chasing all the micro life that's present in there.
Last weekend I moved some riccia from my 90g rainbowfish tank into the pico, guessing that's how the eggs got transferred. Could be bosemani, parkinsoni, celebes, or furcatas no idea until they are much larger. 

The tank is unheated, room temps range from 12C at night - 20C during the day (possibly higher in the tank when under direct sun). 
I've never had rainbowfish eggs hatch at those low temperatures. So I'm curious to see how they do. Anyone have low temp hatching of rainbows?


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

I have some rainbow goby babies that hatched in a room temperature during December/January month. They are now the size of endler


----------

